# How the Warning/Infraction System Works



## BFRD

I have seen a few questions on how the new Infraction System works so I thought I would touch on a few key aspects.

_Here is a sample of what a member will see in their "My profile" on the Infraction page:_


*Note* The above is a dummy account and is not a representation of an actual active member.

Lets examine a few of the key pieces here:

The most important aspect of the system is at the bottom left of the above screenshot. In this example the member has 5 points. If the member reaches 20 points a ban would be enforced. Now lets look at the individual items. At first glance you may notice that there are Red and Yellow "cards" next to each item. For those of you familiar with soccer/football the yellow and red cards are not new. A yellow card represents a warning and *DOES NOT *affect your total point count. A warning carries no expiration or points, it is simply a reminder of the rules. A red card is an infraction and *DOES* add to your total Point count. There are also dates representing how long the infraction will be active. Let's take a look at the infraction listed above. It shows that a "Rude/Disrespectful post" will only be active for 30 days. This means that at the end of 30 days the user's point total will go back down to zero.

You may also take note of the Warning/Infraction counter at the top centre of the above screenshot, this a simple breakdown of the Warnings/Infraction received over a given period of time (30 Days, 6months, 1 year, All time). This will also help you monitor your Warnings/Infraction in an effort to avoid previous mistakes.

One question that comes up often is: Why do the warnings (that carry no "point" value) remain in my profile? Consequently an expired Infraction will not disappear either. These items remain in the user's profile to help other Staff decide how to handle certain situations. They also help remind the member that there may be a certain area of behaviour that needs to be kept in check. The member above is also reminded every time he/she looks at their profile page that they must watch their conduct on the forums.

*On top of the basic Infractions/Warnings, we implemented a new policy that is designed to weed out members who have demonstrated no desire to follow the rules - this policy works as follows: If during your membership here you accrue more then 10 infractions, your account will be banned. Please not that this policy does not include Warnings, and they are not counted towards your "10" Infraction limit. This does seem like a low number, however, it is rare that members approach this number without first finding themselves in other more serious issues, and it was determined that only a very small percentage of our members are even at risk of finding themselves subject to this policy.*

Let's take a look at some of the more serious Infractions:

*Trolling (4pts / 90 Days):* When a member posts in a thread or creates a thread just to cause trouble will receive this Warning/Infraction.

*For Sale Bashing (5 pts / 30 Days):* If a member is selling an item please refrain from negative comments. If you have a question about the item, please PM the seller.

*Software Piracy (5 pts / 30 Days):* Anytime that a member discussing acquiring software illegally or even admits to using pirated software this Warning/Infraction may be used. We take piracy seriously; after all we are protecting you by preventing you from posting material that would incriminate yourselves.

*Rude / Disrespectful Post (5pts / 30 Days):* Anytime that you insult another member or make ugly comments this Infraction can (and usually will) be used. Most of these infraction stem from reports of the post by the person that was offended. While not every post that gets reported will receive an Infraction they **ALL** get looked at. Members who have received this type of infraction or warning in the past are looked at more critically as they have already been warned.

_This is a small snippet of the list and is not exhaustive. _

Warnings/Infractions are not for public discussion:

Warnings/Infractions that you receive are not for public discussion on the open forums. They are only to discussed with the Staff member that issued it or other Forum Moderators/Senior Moderators if the issuing member of Staff is not available. Please be aware that discussing Warnings/Infractions can be met with a Warning or Infraction depending on the severity/occurrence of the event.

_............................................................................................................................................................................_

*The key point that I want to get across is to not overreact if you receive a Warning or Infraction. They are just here so that you act more carefully in the future. If you wish to contact a member of Staff with regards to Warnings/Infractions, please do so calmly and they will be more than happy to clear things up.*


----------



## BFRD

Recently I had a conversation with one of our members regarding the validity of a warning. This conversation brought up two points.

If you are getting worked up over a warning, you need to revisit the first part of this thread. A warning is nothing so serious as to cause a great deal of panic or stress. I state this again to imply a great deal of importance. Warnings help to remind you of a rule that was broken. Perhaps you didn't even know a rule was being broken, so the warning lets you know.
All infractions and warnings are made public to the director team. In fact every warning or infraction has it's own thread in the director forum. Often these threads are used to modify the warning or infraction. Sometimes they are reversed and sometimes the warning or infraction is upgraded to something more serious. So this means that more than one person has a chance to comment on each warning/infraction.
The main point is that we are a TEAM of directors; none of us act completely on our own. While we make individual choices we discuss those choices with the rest of the team. No one should ever feel that they are being singled out. We do not have the time to discuss each warning or infraction. So, if you feel that something has gone awry please feel free to bring up a discussion. The Community Directors are here to help resolve these kinds of issues (among others). Contact one of the CDs to bring up an issue with an infraction via PM. Infractions/warnings are private matters and should be discussed privately.


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

I'm pleased to see things like "trolling" are being addressed. Deliberately inflammatory posts/threads really do the forum community no good at all. I have to ask though; are the infractions/warnings based solely on the TOS, or are they based on something else also/entirely?

I only ask because it's hard to avoid breaking the rules, if you don't know what they are and if the infraction/warning system is based on something other than the TOS, folks will inevitably make mistakes without knowing it.

I'd like to see a comprehensive list of infractions that people can read and absorb. That way people will make fewer mistakes and infractions/warnings may feel more justified and less arbitrary if they're given. I don't mind being warned or given an infraction if I've done something wrong and I knew I was doing something wrong when I did it, but I'd feel a bit annoyed if I was penalised for doing something that I didn't know was wrong. A fully comprehensive litany of infractions, similar to the four shown in the first post of this thread would be extremely helpful, if indeed these infractions are not clear from reading the TOS.

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## Taeric

The vast majority of the infractions and warnings are simply common sense. If you treat other members with respect, stay on topic in threads, and your posts are reasonably well written, the chances are that this thread is all of the contact you'll ever have with the infraction system.

The TOS is the governing set of rules for the site, and there are supplemental rules in such section as the For Sale section that address specific issues in that forum.

It's important to remember that "warning" is equivalent to "rule reminder", and getting one is not the end of the world. It's equivalent to a Director sending you a PM to alert you to a rule issue. Warnings open the door to infractions, however, so they do deserve attention and revisiting the rules. Infractions may be given without prior warnings if the offense warrants it. These cases always involve a blatant disregard for obvious rules, and any time a member cites a rules as they're breaking it, an infraction will follow.


----------



## d3daiM

Now, how long do infractions stick around in your CP?

I have 2 that are expired, should they not be gone?

It is..unsightly.


----------



## gonX

They still sit in your profile as a evil "reminder" permanently yet not being active when the 20-point stuff goes checking.

*EDIT*

Directed a D3DAiM


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:

Infractions/warnings are private matters and should be discussed privately.
That's a very important point IMO.

Quote:

The vast majority of the infractions and warnings are simply common sense.
Too true...

This is a G-rated forum. Imagine your post is about to be read aloud to a group of 8th graders...very intelligent 8th graders...


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
That's a very important point IMO.

Too true...

This is a G-rated forum. Imagine your post is about to be read aloud to a group of 8th graders...very intelligent 8th graders...

I thought this was PG-13


----------



## aweir

Is there a list of all the infractions? Is it an infraction to ask about infractions?


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aweir* 
Is there a list of all the infractions? Is it an infraction to ask about infractions?

As for the list of all infractions. We have listed the important ones above. We have several others as well. We also have a custom infractions that is why don't create a list of all of the infractions.

If you are talking about asking about why you received an infraction it is not against the rules to ask us about it. However it has to stay private. Please PM a director and they will look into your infraction. If you ask why you got an infraction in the open forum you will get another infraction.

You don't have any infractions


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist* 
As for the list of all infractions. We have listed the important ones above. We have several others as well. We also have a custom infractions that is why don't create a list of all of the infractions.

If you are talking about asking about why you received an infraction it is not against the rules to ask us about it. However it has to stay private. Please PM a director and they will look into your infraction. If you ask why you got an infraction in the open forum you will get another infraction.

You don't have any infractions









I'm just asking again, but we once had a list you could check by clicking (only when you had an infraction) a box near your post number (not post count... I'm talking about the one you see in the upper right of this post, yep, the one that says #11







), which would have brung you to the infraction list page.


----------



## BFRD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I'm just asking again, but we once had a list you could check by clicking (only when you had an infraction) a box near your post number (not post count... I'm talking about the one you see in the upper right of this post, yep, the one that says #11







), which would have brung you to the infraction list page.

I believe that went away when the infraction system got changed a few months ago. The Infraction list isn't that long, but as Spooky said there are also customized infractions that can be used. So instead of trying to list all of the infractions that you could get, it is easier to just think about the published site rules. In almost all cases they are the directly related.

For Example:

Quote:

*||General Guidelines||

*Usage of Overclock.net *is contingent* on the following:

You positively contribute to the forum and its membership
You aid in maintaining a friendly and professional atmosphere
You live within the rules and regulations set out by Overclock.net
You respect the site, its management and its members
*You do not troll or attempt to stir up trouble within the community*

If you break that rule you will get a Trolling infraction.

So in a round-about way the infractions are listed- in the TOS.


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BFRD* 
The Infraction list isn't that long, but as Spooky said there are also customized infractions that can be used.

Personally, I'd still like to see a comprehensive list of infractions published on the forum. If the list of infractions isn't that long (as said) I should think it'd be a pretty easy thing to do, no?

As I said previously, it is hard to follow the rules, or to avoid infractions, if you don't know what they are. The TOS is clear enough, but I'd imagine it would be a lot easier to avoid getting any infractions, if people knew what they all actually were.

I know that some infractions have been pointed out already in this thread and we can, to an extent, deduce what other's might be from the TOS, but I think it would really help all the members (especially new members) if they could read a full list of (non-"custom") infractions, so they know, for sure, what they must not do if they want to avoid getting them.

It's just a matter of compiling a list and putting it in a thread in an appropriate place, so that folks can see what they should avoid doing when participating in the forum.

Btw, what exactly is a "custom" infraction? Without knowing more about it, I have to say it sounds a bit arbitrary to me? Is a "custom" infraction an infraction mods can give for any reason they choose, or is there more to it?

Not trying to cause any hassles here btw. Just trying to understand exactly how the system now works and also forwarding my view on how it might be improved upon







.

I've been "out of the loop" for a little while, so just point me to the right thread/s if the issues I've raised have already been dealt with. Thanks!









Highly-Annoyed


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BFRD* 
I believe that went away when the infraction system got changed a few months ago. The Infraction list isn't that long, but as Spooky said there are also customized infractions that can be used. So instead of trying to list all of the infractions that you could get, it is easier to just think about the published site rules. In almost all cases they are the directly related.

For Example:
[/LIST]If you break that rule you will get a Trolling infraction.

So in a round-about way the infractions are listed- in the TOS.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Highly-Annoyed* 
Personally, I'd still like to see a comprehensive list of infractions published on the forum. If the list of infractions isn't that long (as said) I should think it'd be a pretty easy thing to do, no?

As I said previously, it is hard to follow the rules, or to avoid infractions, if you don't know what they are. The TOS is clear enough, but I'd imagine it would be a lot easier to avoid getting any infractions, if people knew what they all actually were.

I know that some infractions have been pointed out already in this thread and we can, to an extent, deduce what other's might be from the TOS, but I think it would really help all the members (especially new members) if they could read a full list of (non-"custom") infractions, so they know, for sure, what they must not do if they want to avoid getting them.

It's just a matter of compiling a list and putting it in a thread in an appropriate place, so that folks can see what they should avoid doing when participating in the forum.

Btw, what exactly is a "custom" infraction? Without knowing more about it, I have to say it sounds a bit arbitrary to me? Is a "custom" infraction an infraction mods can give for any reason they choose, or is there more to it?

Not trying to cause any hassles here btw. Just trying to understand exactly how the system now works and also forwarding my view on how it might be improved upon







.

I've been "out of the loop" for a little while, so just point me to the right thread/s if the issues I've raised have already been dealt with. Thanks!









Highly-Annoyed

How wasn't that properly mentioned enough?


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
How wasn't that properly mentioned enough?

Sorry gonX, not following you? Are you saying that my questions (can we have a list of non-"custom" infractions & what is a "custom"-infraction) have been answered somewhere already? If so, please provide a link as I'd be interested to read-up on this.

Thanks







.

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

24 hr Bump.

Sooo.... Any word on the possibility of adding some extra transparency to the system, by creating and publishing a list of non-"custom" infractions for people to read and use to avoid making the mistakes that lead to infractions? It doesn't seem like a task beyond our excellent mod team and I do genuinely believe it will result in fewer infractions being necessary, as members will undoubtedly avoid infractions if they know exactly what they are? I still think it's a good (and relatively easy to implement) idea. Anybody else think it has potential?

Oh, also, I'm still really interested in learning what a "custom" infraction is, if somebody would be as kind as to explain the concept to me. It sounds like an interesting idea and I'd appreciate it if somebody (preferably a mod I guess) would help me to understand exactly what it means?









Thanks guys!







Keep up the good work!









Highly-Annoyed


----------



## BFRD

Like I said earlier the Terms of Service is that list of mistakes to avoid. Any rule that is listed there if broken can lead to an infraction. A custom infraction helps out by being able to modify the severity of an infraction. If a member breaks a certain rule multiple times it is obvious that the point level isn't high enough to deter the member from breaking said rule. So by being able to modify the severity hopefully we can stop that member from breaking a rule. Another usage of a custom infraction are cases where there isn't a standard infraction that fits. A director can issue a custom infraction for anything they feel deserves it. While it is at the sole discretion of each director to issue a custom infraction we are still accountable for our actions. So if I were to issue a custom infraction for someone just because I didn't like them, rest assured that *a)* it wouldn't be reversed by someone else, and *b)* I would be around very long to do it again.


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BFRD* 
Like I said earlier the Terms of Service is that list of mistakes to avoid. Any rule that is listed there if broken can lead to an infraction. A custom infraction helps out by being able to modify the severity of an infraction. If a member breaks a certain rule multiple times it is obvious that the point level isn't high enough to deter the member from breaking said rule. So by being able to modify the severity hopefully we can stop that member from breaking a rule. Another usage of a custom infraction are cases where there isn't a standard infraction that fits. A director can issue a custom infraction for anything they feel deserves it. While it is at the sole discretion of each director to issue a custom infraction we are still accountable for our actions. So if I were to issue a custom infraction for someone just because I didn't like them, rest assured that *a)* it would be reversed by someone else, and *b)* I would be around very long to do it again.

I see. OK. Well, thanks for that explanation, I appreciate you took the time to clear things up for me







.

I now understand more about the custom infractions and how mods might use them. It is a good idea to be able to alter the point level of an infraction to reflect individual circumstances, I agree.

In the event that a custom infraction (that is, one that is created by a mod due to a lack of standard infraction) is created to give to a member, are there some kind of guidelines the govern the type of infractions that can be created. For example, (and yes, this is a little flippant) if I say I don't like cheese and a mod give's me an infraction for not liking cheese, is there some kind of system in place that looks automatically at the cheese infraction and decides it is ludicrous, automatically reversing it, or would I have to contact a community director (maybe?) to appeal the infraction? Essentially, are there automatic controls in place to ensure that the fair use of the system that has taken place up until now, remains as such, or is it down to the member being given the custom infraction to bring it's validity to the attention of other mods?

Also, you say that "_the Terms of Service is [the] list of mistakes to avoid. Any rule that is listed there if broken can lead to an infraction._". Does this mean therefore that there will be no publication of any list of "standard" infractions, separate to the TOS, because the list of standard infractions and the TOS are in fact one and the same? I'm still a little confused over this point to be honest. Are you saying that there _is_ a list of standard (non-custom) infractions that mods are aware of that are based on the TOS, but that hasn't been published on the forum in full, for members to see, or that there is no such list and the only infractions that exist (extraneous to the custom ones which may or may not exist yet) are the rules laid out in the TOS?

One last question to ask, if I may. When custom infractions are created for the first time and no appeal is lodged by the member/s that receive/s them, are those newly created infractions then added to the TOS rules, or are they kept in a separate litany elsewhere and if so will that list be published for forum members to see, in order to help them avoid these _newly created_ infractions in future?

Sorry if all this seems a bit convoluted, but this is the thread that explains how the infractions system works, so I thought it was pertinent to ask my questions here







.

Thanks for your time in clarifying these points for me







.

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## BFRD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Highly-Annoyed* 
In the event that a custom infraction (that is, one that is created by a mod due to a lack of standard infraction) is created to give to a member, are there some kind of guidelines the govern the type of infractions that can be created. For example, (and yes, this is a little flippant) if I say I don't like cheese and a mod give's me an infraction for not liking cheese, is there some kind of system in place that looks automatically at the cheese infraction and decides it is ludicrous, automatically reversing it, or would I have to contact a community director (maybe?) to appeal the infraction? Essentially, are there automatic controls in place to ensure that the fair use of the system that has taken place up until now, remains as such, or is it down to the member being given the custom infraction to bring it's validity to the attention of other mods?

Anytime a director gives a member an infraction or warning, a post is automatically made in one of the director forums. Any director can look at this forum and comment about any infraction or warning that has been posted. All aspects of the warning/infraction are clearly visible, so we can decide if anything further needs to happen. There is no automated system for moderating custom infractions. Usually when a member complains about an infraction the director may then post the PM content.

**Just a helpful hint here, if you want to complain do so politely. If you are rude to us when airing your complaint, it is unlikely we will give you much consideration. However, if you write a well worded professional response we are much more likely to consider a reversal. Common sense should say that being rude while asking for a favor wouldn't get you very far, but to each his own.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Highly-Annoyed* 
Also, you say that "_the Terms of Service is [the] list of mistakes to avoid. Any rule that is listed there if broken can lead to an infraction._". Does this mean therefore that there will be no publication of any list of "standard" infractions, separate to the TOS, because the list of standard infractions and the TOS are in fact one and the same? I'm still a little confused over this point to be honest. Are you saying that there _is_ a list of standard (non-custom) infractions that mods are aware of that are based on the TOS, but that hasn't been published on the forum in full, for members to see, or that there is no such list and the only infractions that exist (extraneous to the custom ones which may or may not exist yet) are the rules laid out in the TOS?

Yes, there is a list. No, I will not post it here. I think that it brings across the wrong message. The message should be "obey the rules of the site". This is not exactly the same as "avoid these specific things". I believe that in the end asking our members to simply abide by the TOS is a much safer modis operandi. Especially since that list isn't comprehensive because of the custom infractions.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Highly-Annoyed* 
One last question to ask, if I may. When custom infractions are created for the first time and no appeal is lodged by the member/s that receive/s them, are those newly created infractions then added to the TOS rules, or are they kept in a separate litany elsewhere and if so will that list be published for forum members to see, in order to help them avoid these _newly created_ infractions in future?

In some cases we will add specifics to the TOS where it was not clear. Piracy was added to the TOS when we started cracking down on that specific item. It was previously covered by the "must be legal" rule, but a specific line was added when a large number of Piracy infractions where given out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Highly-Annoyed* 
Sorry if all this seems a bit convoluted, but this is the thread that explains how the infractions system works, so I thought it was pertinent to ask my questions here







.

Thanks for you time in clarifying these points for me







.

Highly-Annoyed

Thank you for asking questions. This thread was created to help everyone understand the system. In part to avoid infractions, and in part to not overreact if they get one. In many cases a poor reaction to an infraction will generate a new infraction. If that cycle goes unchecked a member may find themself being banned for the simplest of violations because they dug a hole to deep to get out.


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BFRD* 
Anytime a director gives a member an infraction or warning, a post is automatically made in one of the director forums. Any director can look at this forum and comment about any infraction or warning that has been posted. All aspects of the warning/infraction are clearly visible, so we can decide if anything further needs to happen. There is no automated system for moderating custom infractions. Usually when a member complains about an infraction the director may then post the PM content.

**Just a helpful hint here, if you want to complain do so politely. If you are rude to us when airing your complaint, it is unlikely we will give you much consideration. However, if you write a well worded professional response we are much more likely to consider a reversal. Common sense should say that being rude while asking for a favor wouldn't get you very far, but to each his own.

Yes, there is a list. No, I will not post it here. I think that it brings across the wrong message. The message should be "obey the rules of the site". This is not exactly the same as "avoid these specific things". I believe that in the end asking our members to simply abide by the TOS is a much safer modis operandi. Especially since that list isn't comprehensive because of the custom infractions.

In some cases we will add specifics to the TOS where it was not clear. Piracy was added to the TOS when we started cracking down on that specific item. It was previously covered by the "must be legal" rule, but a specific line was added when a large number of Piracy infractions where given out.

Thank you for asking questions. This thread was created to help everyone understand the system. In part to avoid infractions, and in part to not overreact if they get one. In many cases a poor reaction to an infraction will generate a new infraction. If that cycle goes unchecked a member may find themself being banned for the simplest of violations because they dug a hole to deep to get out.

Thanks for your response BFRD







.

I'm still of the opinion that a list of infractions would be a more positive, than negative addition to the site. In my opinion, I don't think a published list would cause the wrong impression of the forum to new, or existing members, but I do understand why you feel it could and I appreciate that you don't want to give the wrong impression.

Personally, I find it slightly frustrating not being able to have access to a non-custom infraction list. I can understand the argument that publishing a list could lead to people, perhaps, feeling restricted, or overwhelmed by regulations and that a new published layer of rules might give some people the wrong impression about how the forum is run, but I think people here are, on the whole, mature enough to appreciate that the forum has to be regulated, that it is not an easy task and that the infraction system makes the forum better for the people who genuinely want to positively contribute to it. I would weigh the potential of giving the wrong impression, against the unarguably good impression given by having a more transparent system and the maturity of members to deal with the implications of that transparency without causing problems. It my estimation, the worth of the additional transparency outweighs the potentially negative effects of having it.

Anyway, I know you guys do a good job keeping the forum functional for those of us who wish to be involved with it in a positive way, so I wont press on with the issue of additional transparency further.

Thanks for answering my questions candidly and explaining how things work in more depth







.

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## JoeUbi

Well, IMO a list of infractions or a public infraction display would be kind be smart, but it would not be good for the image of the site. People want to see rainbows and butterflys, not cry at the sight of infractions. Basically to not get an infraction, just don't do anything stupid. lol


----------



## BFRD

I posed the question to the other directors. Before the custom infraction posting a list would just make it obvious where the holes in the system lie. Now there technically are no holes, as we deal with anything that comes up. So I am much more open to the idea of publishing the list of standard infractions. Before I do so, I need to get some input from the other directors. So hold tight, and we will see what happens.

EDIT: The overwhelming opinion of the directors is to keep the list of standard infractions private. I will say that it very directly correlates to the items listed in the TOS.


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BFRD* 
I posed the question to the other directors. Before the custom infraction posting a list would just make it obvious where the holes in the system lie. Now there technically are no holes, as we deal with anything that comes up. So I am much more open to the idea of publishing the list of standard infractions. Before I do so, I need to get some input from the other directors. So hold tight, and we will see what happens.

EDIT: The overwhelming opinion of the directors is to keep the list of standard infractions private. I will say that it very directly correlates to the items listed in the TOS.

OK BFRD. Thanks for taking my suggestion seriously and taking it to the other mods. The forum is (imo) not hurt much by the current lack of a published list of standard infractions, so it's not a huge deal that it stays private. It's a shame that there's no scope for more transparency in the system atm, but I do appreciate the reasoning for keeping it that way. Perhaps sometime in the future, the issue will be reviewed and the idea of adding more transparency to the regulatory systems of the forum will be given more support among those with the power to implement it.

Thanks for your help!









Highly-Annoyed


----------



## sandiegoskyline

Where would these infractions show up?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sandiegoskyline*


Where would these infractions show up?


You would receive a PM from a Moderator, and the infraction will be listed in your User Control Panel.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BFRD* 
I posed the question to the other directors. Before the custom infraction posting a list would just make it obvious where the holes in the system lie. Now there technically are no holes, as we deal with anything that comes up. So I am much more open to the idea of publishing the list of standard infractions. Before I do so, I need to get some input from the other directors. So hold tight, and we will see what happens.

EDIT: The overwhelming opinion of the directors is to keep the list of standard infractions private. I will say that it very directly correlates to the items listed in the TOS.

Thanks BFRD!

This was a good read and explanations of the rules/infractions protocol.

So far I've not had any, so I guess I've been an honorable member. I like the fact that people do keep tabs on things and don't let things get out of hand. I've been on other forums where that did happen and it wasn't pleasant at all. That's why I'm here and have been for almost 18 months!

Take care and my regards to all,


----------



## SZayat

bump.


----------



## Danylu

So... if I can't find any list of infractions/warnings on my User CP, does that mean I'm clean?







But then again, I never actually find the 'rep you have received' thing until people were enquring about the loss of it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
So... if I can't find any list of infractions/warnings on my User CP, does that mean I'm clean?







But then again, I never actually find the 'rep you have received' thing until people were enquring about the loss of it.

that's right, if you have nothing on the user CP page you are clean


----------



## NrGx

Do editors have the same powers as directors and are they able to issue infractions?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Do editors have the same powers as directors and are they able to issue infractions?


Editors do not have access to the warning/infraction system.

Hope this answers your question(s)


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Do editors have the same powers as directors and are they able to issue infractions?


Editors can edit posts, delete posts, and sticky posts.

Moderators, directors, managers, and mega have access to the moderation system.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Is this thread going to be updated with the new infraction system?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


Is this thread going to be updated with the new infraction system?


New infraction system?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
New infraction system?









I think it's something like 10 infractions/20 points, whichever comes first = ban.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


I think it's something like 10 infractions/20 points, whichever comes first = ban.


It's always been 20 points of active infractions is ban.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


I think it's something like 10 infractions/20 points, whichever comes first = ban.


If this was true, half the *staff *would be banned lol.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
If this was true, half the *staff* would be banned lol.

...

It's true...20 points = ban


----------



## Socom

So lets say I get a 5 point infraction for a "Rude" post. Will those points go away after the 30 day period?


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


So lets say I get a 5 point infraction for a "Rude" post. Will those points go away after the 30 day period?


No, not exactly.









Multiple infractions of the same type add up in total time so that they expire with the amount of time between them.

I barely learned this via gonX haha


----------



## BFRD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


So lets say I get a 5 point infraction for a "Rude" post. Will those points go away after the 30 day period?


Yes, the points will go away with the expiration day has passed.

EDIT:
As Miki said some infraction periods are adjusted based on prior active infractions, but the date the infraction will expire is listed in your UserCP.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


I think it's something like 10 infractions/20 points, whichever comes first = ban.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


It's always been 20 points of active infractions is ban.


yes but the new thing is - regardless how many points you have, 10 infractions (expired or not







) will get you banned. Points can expire and diminish but the infractions if they expire still count toward 10.


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


yes but the new thing is - regardless how many points you have, 10 infractions (expired or not







) will get you banned. Points can expire and diminish but the infractions if they expire still count toward 10.


Hate to bump a very old thread, but can anyone point me to this rule? It seems to be more of a rumor than fact.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
Hate to bump a very old thread, but can anyone point me to this rule? It seems to be more of a rumor than fact.

The current system is: 20 points all active at the same time, or 11 infractions (including expired but not warnings) will lead to a ban.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
The current system is: 20 points all active at the same time, or 11 infractions (including expired but not warnings) will lead to a ban.

Is this documented somewhere so that it's publicly accessible?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Is this documented somewhere so that it's publicly accessible?

No, they just warn you the second you get #10.


----------



## MADMAX22

So say since 2005 I have gotten 2 infractions. Say in a period of another 6 yrs or so I manage to get to 11 total then Im banned.

Seems a little um harsh per say depending on the time that you get them in.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
Is this documented somewhere so that it's publicly accessible?

I'm not entirely sure, I've never looked - I've sent a PM to get it added to this thread.

As Afrodisiac said, all members are warned when they hit 10, and when the system changed any members who were close to the limit or over were talked to


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
I'm not entirely sure, I've never looked - I've sent a PM to get it added to this thread.

As Afrodisiac said, all members are warned when they hit 10, and when the system changed any members who were close to the limit or over were talked to









Oh. I'm looking forward to having the details added to this thread regarding how this all works. That way nobody will have an excuse to be like "what?"


----------



## NoahDiamond

I think I understand the infraction system now. So it's not banned based on the number of points, but the number of infractions, even provided the points have expired?

So, I may have incurred 8 points, but I have 3 infractions. Got it.


----------



## prosser13

Both active points and infractions can lead to a ban.

If you reach 20 active points (that is, infractions which don't say "Expired" under the Expired column but have a date in the future) then your account will be banned.

Separately, if you reach 11 infractions in total - including those which say Expired - then your account will be banned.

So if you have 5 infractions worth 4 points each and 2 have expired, you will have 12 active points towards the limit of 20, and 5 infractions towards the limit of 11.

Hope that clears things up


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Both active points and infractions can lead to a ban.

If you reach 20 active points (that is, infractions which don't say "Expired" under the Expired column but have a date in the future) then your account will be banned.

Separately, if you reach 11 infractions in total - including those which say Expired - then your account will be banned.

So if you have 5 infractions worth 4 points each and 2 have expired, you will have 12 active points towards the limit of 20, and 5 infractions towards the limit of 11.

Hope that clears things up










yup


----------



## Willage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BFRD*


*Software Piracy (5 pts / 30 Days):* Anytime that a member discussing acquiring software illegally or even admits to using pirated software this infraction may be used. We take piracy seriously; after all we are protecting you by preventing you from posting material that would incriminate yourselves.


Would recommend just stating Piracy instead of Software Piracy that way you cover all forms of it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willage*


Would recommend just stating Piracy instead of Software Piracy that way you cover all forms of it


But "software piracy" covers all forms of piracy involving computers. In other words, all of these fall into the category of "Software Piracy":

Operating Systems
Games
All programs/applications, etc.
The category of "software" is actually just a generic term which also applies to Operating Systems even though we usually consider "software" to be everything that runs within an operating system.


----------



## Tator Tot

It does not cover media piracy though. Images, Audio, Video, ect.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
It does not cover media piracy though. Images, Audio, Video, ect.

But doesn't the category of "software" cover that? I mean, is that not also software? Err, maybe I could also ask this: do we not also need software to pirate it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But doesn't the category of "software" cover that? I mean, is that not also software? Err, maybe I could also ask this: do we not also need software to pirate it?

Nope.

Quote:

Encoded computer instructions, usually modifiable (unless stored in some form of unalterable memory such as ROM)
That's the definition of Software.

Media is not Software, though I'm sure it's understood that any talks of piracy are against the rules.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Nope.

That's the definition of Software.

Media is not Software, though I'm sure it's understood that any talks of piracy are against the rules.

Of course, software is required to pirate any media.

But you're right: these kinds of things don't need to be clarified in the context of software piracy.


----------



## PickledStiff

What is the official OCN stance on ship piracy? Would I get infracted or banned if I was typing this from a ship I am currently commandeering off the coast of Somalia that only hours previous to this belonged to a shipping company and had a container full of Windows 3.1 as cargo?

Theoretically of course.


----------



## TwoCables

lolwut


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PickledStiff* 
What is the official OCN stance on ship piracy? Would I get infracted or banned if I was typing this from a ship I am currently commandeering off the coast of Somalia that only hours previous to this belonged to a shipping company and had a container full of Windows 3.1 as cargo?

Theoretically of course.









So much win


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
So much win









I support piracy... as long as there is not a direct victim... and you are not stealing from me. I need to buy another solid gold Ferrari.

Also, why would someone want to ship Windows 3.1 as Cargo? Everyone needs a drink coaster, but there are cheaper ways to get them.


----------



## Interpolation

Software engineers are a dime a dozen and have problems following proper grooming and hygeine standards. They are also prone to wearing fake leather shoes and cheap thift store clothes. They need all the money they can get, trust me.

On another note: Photoshop is my GOD, and off to 4 chan I go!


----------



## Console-hater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PickledStiff*


What is the official OCN stance on ship piracy? Would I get infracted or banned if I was typing this from a ship I am currently commandeering off the coast of Somalia that only hours previous to this belonged to a shipping company and had a container full of Windows 3.1 as cargo?

Theoretically of course.










This quote is full of stereotype, move on, there's nothing interesting to see this quote.


----------



## aweir

That wasn't shipping company, it was a cargo ship dumping a load of trash in the middle of the ocean. And you must be mistaken...are you sure it wasn't Windows ME instead?


----------



## gex80

So I have a question. the 10 infacts, does the mean 10 infracts over your total time here or just havin 10 active ones? I'm scared now.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

It's 10 infractions *total,* expired or not, or 20 active points.


----------



## gex80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
It's 10 infractions *total,* expired or not, or 20 active points.

Great so that means I have to start behaving...fail


----------



## Syrillian

Oh, Gex... whatever shall you do?


----------



## prosser13

It's more than 10, so when you receive 10 infractions you will still be a member but one more will lead to a ban.

And warnings don't count, only actual infractions (red not yellow icons)


----------



## Volvo

So... Wait.
I'm still confused.
So what if, for example, I get an infraction. After its expiry do I get my full 20 points back? Or infractions expire but the points won't reset themselves?

I don't have any infractions yet.. Not interested in getting any, but I did get a warning for discussing uTorrent. ><


----------



## prosser13

When an infraction expires, it's points no longer contribute to your "active" points - it is when these reach 20 that the ban occurs







Expired points mean nothing.

On the other hand, expired infractions still count towards the no more than 10 limit.


----------



## Drizzt5

I'm half way there :/


----------



## Crazy9000

For a specific infraction, you need to contact the moderator that issued it. If things go bad there still, you can contact his boss.

Posting about them publicly is the wrong thing to do.


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;11758888*
> For a specific infraction, you need to contact the moderator that issued it. If things go bad there still, you can contact his boss.
> 
> Posting about them publicly is the wrong thing to do.


My apologies I didn't know how or who to ask, was just looking for some opinions is all, thought this was the place to ask. I don't mean anything by it, just a little confused is all.


----------



## allenottawa

Thanks for taking the time to write all this stuff!









I've never had to deal with any of it though.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenottawa;11758924*
> Thanks for taking the time to write all this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had to deal with any of it though.


This.

I find that it's extremely easy to obey the ToS when just using common sense. I mean, I try to talk to others as though I were talking to them in person - face to face.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;11758975*
> This.
> 
> I find that it's extremely easy to obey the ToS when just using common sense. I mean, I try to talk to others as though I were talking to them in person - face to face.


What if you're Dr. House?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;11758990*
> What if you're Dr. House?


Then I will tell them that it's not Lupus.

(but I'm faking it. I don't watch House)


----------



## Erick Silver

OK I have no problems with the rules as they are. I think that then system works fine. However, Trolling, Fanboyism, etc can all be subject to who is reading it. I may comment on someone recommending Corsair all the time and say that Ultra is better. Some may consider that Fanboyism and I would get an infraction/warning for that?
While I know that theres no concrete method of detirmining who is acting out these infraction(other than those blatantly doing so) I do feel that these rules need to be enforced. I hope that this works out the way its supposed to.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have removed a few posts - discussion of infractions is not permitted. If you have any issues, contact the mod that gave you the warning/infraction or take it up with The Duke.
Quote:


> Post questions/remarks pertaining to infractions, warnings or deleted posts. Please contact overclock.net staff directly.


http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=rulestos
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;11848972*
> OK I have no problems with the rules as they are. I think that then system works fine. However, Trolling, Fanboyism, etc can all be subject to who is reading it. I may comment on someone recommending Corsair all the time and say that Ultra is better. Some may consider that Fanboyism and I would get an infraction/warning for that?
> While I know that theres no concrete method of detirmining who is acting out these infraction(other than those blatantly doing so) I do feel that these rules need to be enforced. I hope that this works out the way its supposed to.


The majority of the trolling and fanboyism posts are comments made in a thread that make blanket statements without an evidence. The mods try to stay objective when dealing with reported posts.


----------



## linkin93

So if you rack up 20 points, you're permanently banned?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


So if you rack up 20 points, you're permanently banned?


If you accumulate 20 active points, yes. Or if you get 11 total infractions, active or not.


----------



## linkin93

Right. thanks.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


If you accumulate 20 active points, yes. Or if you get 11 total infractions, active or not.


...


----------



## Sethy666

About time for a bump... methinks


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


About time for a bump... methinks










Bumping a sticky... I've now seen it all.


----------



## Jesse^_^

So if you get 11 total infractions you WILL get banned?

I've already got 5


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^;13437777*
> So if you get 11 total infractions you WILL get banned?
> 
> I've already got 5


Yeah I don't believe there is any way around that rule. You will have to change your behavior if you want to stop getting infractions.

If you restrain yourself from posting anything that could be on the line, you shouldn't really get any.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

I find the rule that the infraction stay on your account forever is very stupid, it should at least stay on your account for a month after it expires then it should disappear.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXjay247Xx*


I find the rule that the infraction stay on your account forever is very stupid, it should at least stay on your account for a month after it expires then it should disappear.


Yeah, that way I can get like 10 infractions, wait for them to expire, and then start acting up again!


----------



## TheLastPriest

I dont understand how people can get so many, I know that I am even a jerk sometimes and I dont think I have ever gotten one.


----------



## youra6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


I dont understand how people can get so many, I know that I am even a jerk sometimes and I dont think I have ever gotten one.


You've just been lucky!


----------



## TwoCables

hehehe


----------



## onoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


I dont understand how people can get so many, I know that I am even a jerk sometimes and I dont think I have ever gotten one.


You have a cool avatar, that's why.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *youra6*


You've just been lucky!










Gooooo Luck!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onoz*


You have a cool avatar, that's why.


Thanks!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Going to bump this /Long day


----------



## aweir

So anyway...what is a _serious_ infraction? If I reach my arm across the internet and slap someone's face, is that considered _serious_? Or if I say something that might open the holy gates of hell and somehow creates such a heavy load on the server that it crashes the site? Potty mouth?

Gotta keep the professionalism level up because you never know how many potential advertisers might be turned away and that means lost revenue?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


So anyway...what is a _serious_ infraction? If I reach my arm across the internet and slap someone's face, is that considered _serious_? Or if I say something that might open the holy gates of hell and somehow creates such a heavy load on the server that it crashes the site? Potty mouth?

Gotta keep the professionalism level up because you never know how many potential advertisers might be turned away and that means lost revenue?


Not only that, but every single member's post represents Overclock.net. So that means potential new members who find one of our posts via Google are getting their first impression of OCN from whichever post they stumble upon.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


So anyway...what is a _serious_ infraction? If I reach my arm across the internet and slap someone's face, is that considered _serious_? Or if I say something that might open the holy gates of hell and somehow creates such a heavy load on the server that it crashes the site? Potty mouth?

Gotta keep the professionalism level up because you never know how many potential advertisers might be turned away and that means lost revenue?


I feel as though I just got trolled on the thread concerning the infraction system.

Overclock.net is the product of hard work by all its members to be a friendly and informative resource. This is not just for the people that have already signed on to the OCN family, but prospective members as well. By having inappropriate posts (flaming, fanboy, trolling, derogatory or just plain stupid) it is effectively lowering our credibility as a whole. There are many members here that are an amazing wealth of knowledge, there are some that have learned from those people (myself being the latter) and try to help out in the few ways they can. Its everyone's responsibility to continue this sort of culture that has been introduced and maintained through adhering to the professionalism initiative.

As to the snide remark concerning revenue, I'm more than happy to create posts that may increase traffic to this site. I'm more than willing to put money into admin's pocket. Why? Because of all the good things he's done to give back. Go read the Syrillian donation thread and you'll know why a level of professionalism, which turns into increased traffic, which turns into increased revenue, leads to greater good for our members and mankind.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXjay247Xx*


I find the rule that the infraction stay on your account forever is very stupid, it should at least stay on your account for a month after it expires then it should disappear.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yeah, that way I can get like 10 infractions, wait for them to expire, and then start acting up again!











I would be willing to compromise on this one, how about one infraction is removed for every 100 rep you earn *after* you get the infraction. I am ok with rehab, teaching the trolls to fit into mainstream society again.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;13475992*
> I would be willing to compromise on this one, how about one infraction is removed for every 100 rep you earn *after* you get the infraction. I am ok with rehab, teaching the trolls to fit into mainstream society again.


No, because even I'm capable of being permanently banned from here in a matter of minutes.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13440492*
> Yeah, that way I can get like 10 infractions, wait for them to expire, and then start acting up again!


If I am correct mods have logs on the amount of infractions user have had, (did in a forum I was moderating anyway) fair enough a month is fairly short, but having them on your account for ever is silly in my eyes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXjay247Xx;13476425*
> If I am correct mods have logs on the amount of infractions user have had, (did in a forum I was moderating anyway) fair enough a month is fairly short, but having them on your account for ever is silly in my eyes.


Yeah, well if I think about what it must be like to be a moderator on a larger message board like this one, then I would say that it's much better to have it automated like this.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;13474645*
> Not only that, but every single member's post represents Overclock.net. So that means potential new members who find one of our posts via Google are getting their first impression of OCN from whichever post they stumble upon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie;13474708*
> I feel as though I just got trolled on the thread concerning the infraction system.
> 
> Overclock.net is the product of hard work by all its members to be a friendly and informative resource. This is not just for the people that have already signed on to the OCN family, but prospective members as well. By having inappropriate posts (flaming, fanboy, trolling, derogatory or just plain stupid) it is effectively lowering our credibility as a whole. There are many members here that are an amazing wealth of knowledge, there are some that have learned from those people (myself being the latter) and try to help out in the few ways they can. Its everyone's responsibility to continue this sort of culture that has been introduced and maintained through adhering to the professionalism initiative.
> 
> As to the snide remark concerning revenue, I'm more than happy to create posts that may increase traffic to this site. I'm more than willing to put money into admin's pocket. Why? Because of all the good things he's done to give back. Go read the Syrillian donation thread and you'll know why a level of professionalism, which turns into increased traffic, which turns into increased revenue, leads to greater good for our members and mankind.


I love the users here


----------



## Buska103

Little bump here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BFRD*


_Here is a sample of what a member will see in their profile:_











Where can I see that list? I've been scanning my User CP for a while now, can't seem to find it...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buska103*


Little bump here.

Where can I see that list? I've been scanning my User CP for a while now, can't seem to find it...


The only way to see it is if you have any infractions. If you don't have any, then you won't see a reserved area for any.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Yeah, that way I can get like 10 infractions, wait for them to expire, and then start acting up again!











Nope. Because a good moderator would take those previous infractions into account on their next action toward said user regardless if its expired or not. Which OCN has always done regardless. And I can attest to it.

Quote:



If I am correct mods have logs on the amount of infractions user have had, (did in a forum I was moderating anyway) fair enough a month is fairly short, but having them on your account for ever is silly in my eyes.


Agreed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Nope. Because a good moderator would take those previous infractions into account on their next action toward said user regardless if its expired or not. Which OCN has always done regardless. And I can attest to it.


I was being sarcastic to say exactly that. heh

Thanks anyway.


----------



## daydream99

How do I check if I have infractions? I can't seem to find it under my profile.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buska103*


Little bump here.

Where can I see that list? I've been scanning my User CP for a while now, can't seem to find it...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *daydream99*


How do I check if I have infractions? I can't seem to find it under my profile.


Neither one of you have any infractions or warnings.







If you get one, trust me...you'll know about it.


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacKz5o;1875924*
> I thought this was PG-13


im pretty sure joining a community like this was pg-13


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


im pretty sure joining a community like this was pg-13


I would personally give this site a "G" rating because it is _supposed_ to be suitable for all audiences, including children under 13 years old.

Unfortunately, there are many people here who make this more of a PG-13 site.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I would personally give this site a "G" rating because it is _supposed_ to be suitable for all audiences, including children under 13 years old.

Unfortunately, there are many people here who make this more of a PG-13 site.


The main thing that makes OCN PG-13 instead of G is people's avatar pics, it irritates me sometimes, because OCN is a "work safe" site that I feel comfortable surfing at work, then on occasion I get ambushed by some nearly vulgar or pornographic avatar where I have to quickly close the window. Not personally offended offended but certainly not a thumbnail I would like popping up if they were to do a history search. Sometimes people even post borderline material in threads, but mainly its the avatar's that run wild


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


The main thing that makes OCN PG-13 instead of G is people's avatar pics, it irritates me sometimes, because OCN is a "work safe" site that I feel comfortable surfing at work, then on occasion I get ambushed by some nearly vulgar or pornographic avatar where I have to quickly close the window. Not personally offended offended but certainly not a thumbnail I would like popping up if they were to do a history search. Sometimes people even post borderline material in threads, but mainly its the avatar's that run wild


If you ever run into that, please report the avatar so Moderation can look at it.

We take such matters seriously as this is supposed to be (at the very least) a work safe site that you can feel comfortable visiting in a public venue.

EDIT: For a report; just report the post you see and make sure the note says "Avatar is lewd/inappropriate"


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Bump.
We have had a few posts regarding the system recently.

To clear up any misconception.

No member is ever banned for a single infraction.
Members who find themselves banned do so due to continued ToS violations.
If any member reaches 20 active points or 11 total infractions (active or expired) they will be banned.

If anyone ever receives a warning/infraction or a PM from a mod please take in what is said as we hate it when members continue to break the rules and receive infractions.

Also if anyone receives a warning/infraction and does not agree with it, please contact the mod who issued it and if you are still not happy please contact the managing mod (lemans81 at this time).


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Also if anyone receives a warning/infraction and does not agree with it, please contact the mod who issued it and if you are still not happy please contact the managing mod (lemans81 at this time).


Doesn't really seem to do much.
The mods here aren't without fault and I completely disagree with 2-3 of my infractions, PM's to the mod didn't do anything except confuse me more.

Yes a couple, maybe one or two are legit but the rest are nonsense, I've pretty much stopped using the site and helping others since.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Again if you are not happy with the responses you get from the issuing mod (you still feel it was undeserved/ you still are confused as to why you received it) PM the managing mod, if you are still not happy after contacting the managing mod contact a forum manager.


----------



## cdoublejj

Who is in charge of creating and or editing/changing this policy?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Who is in charge of creating and or editing/changing this policy?


That would be management. Enterprise, Chipp, and lemans81.


----------



## MadjinnSayan

Why is there no link in the TOS to this thread (sticky ?) IMHO the TOS is pretty lackluster detail-wise


----------



## glinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadjinnSayan*
> 
> Why is there no link in the TOS to this thread (sticky ?) IMHO the TOS is pretty lackluster detail-wise


Probably because this thread is from a very very long time ago and is irrelevant at this point. Last post was 11/11/13 which is before a couple revvs of the forums


----------



## MadjinnSayan

I dunno man, an admin recently linked me this to 'explain' something that wasnt detailed in the TOS, any other more recent 'unoffical' TOS-detailing thread ?


----------



## glinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadjinnSayan*
> 
> I dunno man, an admin recently linked me this to 'explain' something that wasnt detailed in the TOS, any other more recent 'unoffical' TOS-detailing thread ?


Honestly if you're on the border about posts here then you should probably rethink what you say before you post it. Most of the users and admins here are pretty lenient to allow for everyone to have fun and learn something new so if you're pushing it then ya might need to back off a bit.


----------



## TwoCables

It's not linked in the ToS because then they would have to start filling the ToS with links to all the other threads that go into greater detail about some of the rules.


----------



## MadjinnSayan

yay freedom of speech !


----------



## TwoCables

I noticed. I don't know what was deleted, but I feel that nothing was said that needed to be deleted. Very inappropriate and unprofessional.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadjinnSayan*
> 
> yay freedom of speech !


You are *not* permitted to post any screencaps of PMs. They're meant to be private. As for what else was deleted, that's best saved for a PM convo, not here. Edit; the commentary about post deletions also needs to be reserved for a PM conversation. Please do not drag this out.


----------



## MadjinnSayan

Quote:


> You are not permitted to post any screencaps of PMs. They're meant to be private. As for what else was deleted, that's best saved for a PM convo, not here.


i made them 'anonymous', no mention of any name or avatar was posted, as for the inbox, the 'visible part' of their content was either suggestion material or Rule-reminding remarks.
Anyway, no worries mate, i won't try to change anything established anymore by using posting in this thread, i'm fed up already.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadjinnSayan*
> 
> i made them 'anonymous', no mention of any name or avatar was posted, as for the inbox, the 'visible part' of their content was either suggestion material or Rule-reminding remarks.


You are not permitted to post that material, PERIOD. This is non-negotiable, it doesn't matter how it's edited or how much you show. *Do not post it, ever.*


----------



## glinux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> You are not permitted to post that material, PERIOD. This is non-negotiable, it doesn't matter how it's edited or how much you show. *Do not post it, ever.*


Thanks for the clarification Chunky







I knew there had to be a good reason behind all this.


----------

